# Kopper is very easty-westy!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

***I posted this in the conformation showing area because it's about conformation. If I'm wrong please correct me.***


Kopper's front paws are really easty-westy. When he's sitting still (which is rare) they turn out to maybe about 30 degrees. However, he's still physically quite immature at 1 year old. His sire, older half-siblings, grandsires, etc were/are all thick, wide-chested dogs and he's still skinny and lanky. My question is, will his toes come forward more as he thickens out and matures? Or will they always point out. My FIL was making fun of him at Christmas.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's left front leg does the same thing- he did have less muscle mass on that side when he was younger. Now that he's 2, he's much more muscular but still thinner and lankier than his father. His leg still turns out a bit at times, especially when he's tired. My guess is that it always will


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hogan is east-west in front. As his chest fills out, it has improved. He looks pretty straight when travelling, but it still persists to a degree. Unfortunately, it is one of those faults I find distracting, so I try not to look!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryff was easty-westy too, sounds about the same as Cooper. Mostly noticeable when he was sitting. It did correct itself, but only recently. Gryff will be 3 in a couple of months, and is just loosing his lanky adolescent look and looking more physically mature now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can you show a picture of the dog standing (head on not side shot)?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He sounds defective. I think you better send him to me. I don't care if he is easty/westy or northy/southy. LOL!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

many gsd stand a bit east-west -- many SV reports on conformation critiques about elbows not yet tightened, a bit loose -- later with age and conditioning , gone.
as long as the dog does not move east west and draws his forelimb in to the center allowing the hind to pass on the outside .


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If you turn him 45 degrees won't they be north and south?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's always been east-west. If it makes you feel better, it hasn't stopped him from earning his Championship and several SV ratings (always the highest rating available). He is 3 and still east-west. I'm no expert but to me, he appears narrow in front. I'm not sure that's the right term. Like if he's standing and I'm looking straight on from the front, his front legs seem a little close together. As a puppy he was very dry and firm, sometimes beating American show line dogs that were all loose and floppy. His hips and elbows are OFA'd.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> can you show a picture of the dog standing (head on not side shot)?


Here ya go. He's helping me clean the shower.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

really busy -- there are a lot of threads I need to catch up on .
thanks for the picture.

Looks normal for me . 
I'll post later on the forum .


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah you could send him to me too, then I would have a set of black sables!!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

A slight turn out is normal. Kopper's doesn't look bad at all. Maybe a tiny bit more than is desired but really not bad.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kopper is just fine . 
He is an easty dog living in a westy world.
I think what you are actually looking at is the optical illusion caused by the definition or line created by the dark black pigment running down his leg , with rust tan surrounding . Your eye follows the black , like the two tone ladies dresses (or swimsuits !!) with a dark core and light side so that your stays fixed on the smaller dark core - fools the eye , (yeah). Also your eye is fixed to follow the black outline on the outside of his feet.
The test is to see how he travels. Used to do this in a show handling class. In the summer you take a large piece of clear plastic which you can buy at any hardware or material shop -- the kind you use to protect your wood table - sufficient length for the dog to take a good 3 - 4 strides . You wet the material . Run the dog through the wet plastic , you at side continue to travel on . The dog's wet feet will leave a print and will show you if the dog is traveling straight and true , or if the dog trouble tracks or single tracks. You can do it on freshly fallen snow .
The coyotes leave a beautiful single line when they trot .

I will take Kopper , my address is ....

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for that. The optical illusion thing makes total sense. 
And NO! NONE OF YOU CAN HAVE MY DOG! HE'S ALL MINE!


----------

